# Verlegung des Pumpenschlauches (und Pumpenkabels)



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2003)

Ich glaub, ich komm meinem Job hier als Neuling viele Fragen aufzuwerfen mehr als gut nach   .

Da ich heute nicht arbeiten konnte (niemand hat Krach gemacht draußen), hab ich halt a bissele gemessen, gerechnet und nachgedacht:

Einerseits ist es zwar klar, daß man den Pumpenschlauch zur Bachquelle in die Erde eingräbt - soweit kein Problem - auch mit der Quelle hab ich kein Problem (bis jetzt) - aber - wie bekomme ich den unter der Erde verlegten Schlauch in den Teich? Laß ich den kurz vor dem Teich wieder aus der Erde kommen und "häng" ihn über den Teichrand in den Teich oder gibts da Trick 17, den ich noch nicht kenne? Ansonsten würde ich den Schlauch und natürlich auch das Kabel unter meinem Mini-Steg wieder an die Oberfläche kommen lassen und unterm Steg ins Wasser führen?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich habe ihn über den Teichrand geführt und mit Ufermatte kaschiert.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habs bei mir so gemacht, daß ich den Schlauch in der Pflanzzone hinterm __ Schilf rausgeführt hab. Unter Wasserr hab ich ihn an eine Falte der Folie gelegt und mit einem Reststück Teichfolie kaschiert( fällt kaum auf).
Im " Fach"-handel gibt es aber auch Schlauchdurchführungen. Die sind meiner Meinung nach nix gescheites, da man dafür die Teichfolie durchstechen muß!!!!!! und sie nach Aussage des "Fach"-verkäufers am besten in Speis setzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber wenn Du sowieso einen Steg hast würd ich versuchen da was zu machen. (Man kann die Pumpenschläuche mit einem Heißluftfön vorsichtig etwas biegen)

Viel Spaß beim basteln

Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Stefan, hallo Tobias,

das hört sich beides sehr gut an - danke - so rießig lang ist mein Steg ja nicht und daß man den Schlauch natürlich auch noch sieht, wenn er zur Pumpe runter führt ist ja klar - daran hab ich jetzt erstmal gar nicht gedacht   

Ufermatte - hast Du Stefan da verottungsfeste genommen oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Jetzt fällt mir noch was ein: Im Winter nehme ich ja die Pumpe aus dem Teich, der Schlauch bleibt jedoch liegen und zwar sowohl eingebuddelt wie natürlich auch unter einer Ufermatter etc. Dieser Schlauchteil wird ja dann massiv der Kälte ausgesetzt sein - verträgt so ein Schlauch überhaupt fette Minusgrade? Oder was macht Ihr um den Schlauch vor Kälte zu schützen - ausbuddeln - ne oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

also ich lasse meine Pumpe im Winter im Teich. Wenn sie auf dem Grund steht (Dein Teich war doch so um 1 Meter, oder ?) sollte sie auch bei Dir problemlos überwintern können. Mit dem Schlauch hatte ich noch keine Probleme (auch im extrem kalten vorletzten Winter nicht: -15 Grad/3 Wochen lang). Wenn Der Schlauch doch platzen sollte: Besser den reparieren als immer Pumpe raus - Pumpe rein, Schlauch retten...).

Ich habe meinen Schlauch nur dort versteckt, wo er über den Uferrand geht: Mit Ufermatte von Naturagart - verrottet nicht. Der Schlauch im Teich wurde von Pflanzen überwuchert. Auch so sieht man ihn nach einem Jahr kaum noch, sehr bald danach ist er ganz verschwunden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ja - mein Teich ist mehr als 1 Meter tief, aber man soll ja die Pumpe (bei mir Bachpumpe für 8-9 Meter Bächle) nicht an die tiefste Stelle stellen wegen Aufwärmung des Wassers, aber solange der Schlauch überlebt, reicht mir das vollkommen, muß ja die Pumpe sowieso ab und zu mal rausnehmen zum Reinigen und dann mach ich das halt vor dem Winter  :razz: 

Aber ich glaube das mit dem Schlauch hab ich jetzt - vielen Dank! Mit den Pflanzenfragen (also z.B. was da so schön rüberwuchern könnte) komme ich erst später, eines nach dem anderen, sonst bin ich gnadenlos überfordert ;-) - ich hänge gedanklich derzeit immer noch beim Skimmer rum!

Guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------

